# "Family Guy" needs to go to blu ray



## GrahamTheGeek (Sep 30, 2010)

Come on already it's been like 8 seasons.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*re: "Family Guy" needs to go to blu ray*

Hello,
Well. At least "Something, Something Dark Side" is available on Blu Ray. Considering almost all of the Episodes were originally made in 4:3, I do not think they will be coming any time soon. I hope I am wrong, but I really do not see them being available soon.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

*re: "Family Guy" needs to go to blu ray*

My buddy at work keeps telling to "live life and watch this show it's comedy", I tell him if only i had time to live life.:hissyfit:
I think there are alot of shows that need to be on Blu-Ray that i am surprised aren't.:dontknow:


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

Why does this need to be on Bluray? The quality of the animation is low enough that I don't think having the extra detail would even be noticeable.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

flyng_fool said:


> Why does this need to be on Bluray? The quality of the animation is low enough that I don't think having the extra detail would even be noticeable.


I think your write. They already have low end detail. It's kind of like southpark but not as bad. the detail is good enough and still enjoyable kind of reminds me more of the older cartoons from the 80's


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Both sp and fg benefit from the better look and _sound_ of blu ray, tho I was bummed something something something darkside was only 4x3 aspect


----------

